# Silicone



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I have decide to rebuild my sump. I was going to add dividers so the depris wouldn't get to the return pump. My question is are there any safe sealents out there so I wouldn't have to drown the sump. I'm tring to avoid it, but I don't think it is possible. I just wanted to make sure before I drained it. I'm going to make 3 sections, one for the skimmer, one for the refug. and the last one for the return pump.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

If it is acrylic you can superglue it underwater. Silicone will cure underwater but takes a few days. Glass to acrylic using silicone does not work well.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I agree with Mike. My husband builds tanks, and silicone and acrylic don't mix well at all. I asked my husband's opinion about this before posting, and he said that super glue won't work either. He said the super glue won't hold up. His suggestion was to not use acrylic, use glass instead. He also said that if you use the glass, when you go in to have it cut, ask them to "swipe" it, the glass company's term for the "softened/beveled edge". This will avoid sharp edges so it's safe to use without worry. Glass on glass can then be sealed with aquarium safe silicone.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks, I thought about using glass, but thought it was easier using acrylic. I'm going to get some glass cut today and mess with it next weekend. Last night I was playing around with it and went to get up and put my hand through the glass top and cut open my wrist so now I have to wait a week to 10 days till I take out the stitches.


----------

